# 20 Long Planted Tank



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just started this tank about a week ago, still have a long ways to go. So far I have some dwarf sag, crypt. wendtii bronze, crypt wendtii green, java fern, and anubias nana pettite. Inhabitants so far include 7 rummy nose tetras and 10 cherry shrimp, it was tough to get even these crappy pics of the tetras because they are small and they never stop moving, all the shrimp were hiding in the driftwood since I had just done a water change.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

That's a nice set up but why do you have 2 steath heaters in there?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> That's a nice set up but why do you have 2 steath heaters in there?


The tank is sitting right next to a big window in our living room and we're in between heat and AC right now so that window is open most times, which makes it pretty cold over in that corner, I threw two heaters in to share the workload for the next few weeks. I'll be down to 1 here pretty quick.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> That's a nice set up but why do you have 2 steath heaters in there?


The tank is sitting right next to a big window in our living room and we're in between heat and AC right now so that window is open most times, which makes it pretty cold over in that corner, I threw two heaters in to share the workload for the next few weeks. I'll be down to 1 here pretty quick.
[/quote]
Makes sense, good job on the set up


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet lil tank Joe. I like the tetras. I have red minors, n cherry barbs I like the bright red.I have a few blk skirt tetras also. Are you planning on adding some more?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually Bruner, I'm now considering setting up a bigger tank so I can get a huge school of these guys goin









I was doin water changes today and it was so nice cleaning this tank without having to worry about keeping an eye on the fish. I have never really been big on community tanks, but I used to have some SA/CA cichlid tanks and some other oddballs in the past. I've always been a huge fan of rummy nose tetras so I finally pulled the trigger on it a couple weeks back and put the order in. I have a few more coming in a couple weeks so I need to figure out what I'm doing before they show up. I may try to get another 40 breeder for my mac and then do a community tank in the 30 long, then I'll just keep the 20 long as a cherry shrimp colony.

Do you have your tetras and barbs in with bigger fish or are they community tanks with a bunch of little guys?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great little setup joe. love the school of tetras.

be cool to add some neons in after all the foliage has grown out a bit more so you got a good range of colours form all the little fish flitting about


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice tetras. I havn't had tetras for a couple years now. I always seem to plan a cool little tank for some neat smaller fish but the plans always turn into getting large or rare fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> nice tetras. I havn't had tetras for a couple years now. I always seem to plan a cool little tank for some neat smaller fish but the plans always turn into getting large or rare fish.


I always end up doing the same thing, this time I just bought them as soon as the tank was set up so I didn't have time to start thinking about anything else.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking setup!
I'd forgotten how cool a tetra tank can be.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I should mention that these guys are now in a bigger tank and I will be adding some baby discus here in the next week or so...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah yes, the discus to which you were referring.

Very cool... looking forward to those pics!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll get some pics taken of what the tank looks like soon... I'm hopin the guy has discus that I like, I will be disappointed if I get there and they are all man-made strains.


----------

